# 1982 Schwinn Le Tour...Time Capsule...



## HARPO

Just brought this one owner bike home a little while ago...and it's as it left the factory. 100% original.

The original owner, a nice gentleman named Chris, told me that this bike had been sitting in his mother's basement, untouched, for the last 30 years. He said he hardly used itr, and from what I see I agree with him. The tires are beginning to crack a little, and there are a few scrapes, a touch of rust on the rims, but it's all there from when he bought it new.

Another easy detailing on this one for sure. And I picked it up only a few miles from my daughters house, so I got to do two trips in one. Nice. Oh, and I got another great on this one...$50...


----------



## HARPO




----------



## HARPO

Easy detailing...but _LOTS_ of greasing needed. I haven't taken the bike apart yet, but you can feel how stiff everything is. Hey, I'd be stiff also if I sat around for 30 years.

BTW..._anyone know where the frame was made?_ I know Panasonic made the earlier Le Tours, but I have no clue as to this one.


----------



## 1motime

You are finding some great lightweights.  Should clean up nicely.


----------



## HARPO

1motime said:


> You are finding some great lightweights.  Should clean up nicely.




Thank you! Paint is in incredible condition, as is the chrome. I had one in the same color many years ago, so this one (for a while) will be one of my roundabouts.


----------



## HARPO




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

nice. I have a LeTour II.. 1979 I believe. seems to be a step up from that one with some different components. 

mine belonged to the guys sister I bought it from, not as perfect as yours, but close. rides like new with only new handlebar tape and cleaning. 

what do you do with all these bikes?   just detail and resell?


----------



## HARPO

49autocycledeluxe said:


> nice. I have a LeTour II.. 1979 I believe. seems to be a step up from that one with some different components.
> 
> mine belonged to the guys sister I bought it from, not as perfect as yours, but close. rides like new with only new handlebar tape and cleaning.
> 
> what do you do with all these bikes?   just detail and resell?




I've been keeping quite a few (_I'm back up to 30 again of all different types!!_) and selling a few. Excellent condition ones , mostly higher end bikes I can ride comfortably, I keep for myself. Besides this one (which I'm on the fence about flipping), I recently bought a Panasonic DX-4000 (_see my post_) which will be a keeper. 

I enjoy bringing the bikes back to life! Every time one is sold, I use some of the proceeds to purchase another if I find one in the condition I want. Hard to come by and I've had dry periods, but these last two were a good find. Also, being retired, I have something to do that I truly enjoy.


----------



## 1motime

HARPO said:


> I've been keeping quite a few (_I'm back up to 30 again of all different types!!_) and selling a few. Excellent condition ones , mostly higher end bikes I can ride comfortably, I keep for myself. Besides this one (which I'm on the fence about flipping), I recently bought a Panasonic DX-4000 (_see my post_) which will be a keeper.
> 
> I enjoy bringing the bikes back to life! Every time one is sold, I use some of the proceeds to purchase another if I find one in the condition I want. Hard to come by and I've had dry periods, but these last two were a good find. Also, being retired, I have something to do that I truly enjoy.



That is what a fun hobby is all about.  Keep busy.  Keep what you want and move on the rest.  Nobody is getting rich but if it doesn't bankrupt you than what is there to lose?


----------



## HARPO

Just got done greasing the bottom bracket and headset. Or should I say "_greasing_". There wasn't any in either one, and I could tell that I was the first one in there after it left the factory. Just a miniscule amount around the outer casing. No wonder it sounded so rough! Evaporation, lol??


----------



## HARPO

OK...all done! And I even had Le Tour top tube decals that I placed over the damaged ones. All in all, a great deal!!!!!


----------



## HARPO

Bike rides great...even on dried out, split sidewalls...


----------



## 1motime

HARPO said:


> OK...all done! And I even had Le Tour top tube decals that I placed over the damaged ones. All in all, a great deal!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1214953
> 
> View attachment 1214954
> 
> View attachment 1214955
> 
> View attachment 1214956
> 
> View attachment 1214957
> 
> View attachment 1214958
> 
> View attachment 1214959
> 
> View attachment 1214960
> 
> View attachment 1214961
> 
> View attachment 1214962



Nice bike!  Quite thorough detailing.  Every recess is spotless.  Looks to be my size also.  Fresh tires will really change the ride


----------



## HARPO

1motime said:


> Nice bike!  Quite thorough detailing.  Every recess is spotless.  Looks to be my size also.  Fresh tires will really change the ride




And fresh tires it will get! I decided to take it on a quick ride a little ago ago and "_pop_" went the rear tire and tube 30 feet from my house. 

Oh, and the saddle was in my position, so I didn't even need to adjust it. Crazy...in a good way.


----------



## HARPO

I peeled off the Bike shop decal, assuming a "Made In Japan" one would be there...and it wasn't. So, either the frame was one of the last made in Chicago, or it was made in MS.


----------



## 1motime

Even better.    You didn't trust the upper Chicago decal?  Why would they lie?


----------



## HARPO

1motime said:


> Even better.    You didn't trust the upper Chicago decal?  Why would they lie?




I've had Schwinn's with that decal, and it still would have one that would say "Made In Japan"...which I actually like better. Seems their quality control was a step above.


----------



## GTs58

I'm thinking that is a Japan serial number since it doesn't coincide with the normal Schwinn scheme. I can't access re-cycle's site for some reason so can't check it out.


----------



## GTs58

Found a copy I have. Guess it's a ChicSchwinn.


----------



## HARPO

Hmmm...missed some spots!


----------



## HARPO

GTs58 said:


> Found a copy I have. Guess it's a ChicSchwinn.
> 
> View attachment 1215171




Much appreciated, thank you for checking!! 

fred


----------



## Big Moe

I just picked up an 81 le tour. Not as nice as yours. Converting it into a  single speed. Does anyone know what to use for  the main gear so I can lose the 2 sprockets on the front? Or how to remove the crank to remove the small sprocket.


----------



## HARPO

And now it's complete, wearing all new rubber...and a few extra photos!


----------



## Tim s

Harpo, another great find and another great detail job. I had one a while back in the exact size and color that I picked up at Ann Arbor. I have sold some and kept the nicest ones too, they really are nice riding bikes. Tim


----------



## HARPO

Tim s said:


> Harpo, another great find and another great detail job. I had one a while back in the exact size and color that I picked up at Ann Arbor. I have sold some and kept the nicest ones too, they really are nice riding bikes. Tim
> 
> View attachment 1216727




*Beautiful!* And you're apparently on enough property to keep everything you find!  

I had a silver one many years back also, along with a couple of the pearlescent orange ones. For taller guys like us (I'm 6'), it's a bit harder to find any bike in our size, let alone in nice condition. The last few weeks I've been lucky (_to lucky according to my wife_), so I'll see how long this lucky spell will last.

fred


----------



## 1motime

HARPO said:


> And now it's complete, wearing all new rubber...and a few extra photos!
> 
> View attachment 1216636
> 
> View attachment 1216637
> 
> View attachment 1216638
> 
> View attachment 1216639
> 
> View attachment 1216640



Getting better all the time.  What are those cad plated brackets attached to the lower ends of the fork.  Locating the axle?  Don't recall seeing that before


----------



## HARPO

1motime said:


> Getting better all the time.  What are those cad plated brackets attached to the lower ends of the fork.  Locating the axle?  Don't recall seeing that before




I've had those on other Schwinn road bikes. They're attached to the wheel and slip onto "bolts" coming out of the inside of the fork. It holds the wheel in place, basically centering it (_though it still needs a little nudge to make it perfect_) until you tighten the skewer. Pretty cool.


----------



## 1motime

HARPO said:


> I've had those on other Schwinn road bikes. They're attached to the wheel and slip onto "bolts" coming out of the inside of the fork. It holds the wheel in place, basically centering it (_though it still needs a little nudge to make it perfect_) until you tighten the skewer. Pretty cool.



That is interesting.  Never seen it before.  Those details must contribute to a nice straight ride.


----------



## Sven

Another great job , Harpo!


----------



## SLM

So would you like to sell the Le Tour (my husband / Birthday is coming up) and it was his high school bike (Opaque Red) .
Dave worked for Schwinn in the 1980's and pictured in My BMX 26" cruiser post on a early King sting.  Let me know if you are interested in selling the Le Tour .
Sandy


----------



## HARPO

SLM said:


> So would you like to sell the Le Tour (my husband / Birthday is coming up) and it was his high school bike (Opaque Red) .
> Dave worked for Schwinn in the 1980's and pictured in My BMX 26" cruiser post on a early King sting.  Let me know if you are interested in selling the Le Tour .
> Sandy




Hi Sandy. 

Sorry...not for sale. No way I'll _ever_  find one in this condition, yet alone in my size.


----------

